# Tank size for 6 Geophagus Red head Tapajos



## halffrozen

Anyone have actual experience with keeping these beauties?

What's the optimal tank size for a group of 6 of them. Unsexed at this time, and only about barely 2inches. They're currently in a 75g with my 12 Bolivian Rams... I'm thinking of getting a 120-150(when I can find one that isn't over priced) and put them ALL in that. But that all depends on what size 6 of them need.

TIA


----------



## Harekrisna

I had them in 80 galon, 4.5 foot tank. It was just enough for them. Standart 6 foot tank would be much better.


----------



## halffrozen

Awesome.

How many did you have in your tank?

Any pics?


----------



## Harekrisna

I had in 80 galon tank:
3 Geophagus red heads 6"
5 Satanoperca mapiritensis 7-8"
4 Geophagus pindare 8"
2 L204 5.5"

























(Now I have 110 galon: 2 Crenicichla zebrina 6", 1 L204 5.5", 6 Satanoperca mapiritensis 5")


----------



## halffrozen

Beautiful tank!

Maybe I should be good with my 75 gallon for quite some time now that I think about it.. haha Mine are still babies.

Thanks so much!

Oh one last question, what were you feeding your geos?


----------



## Harekrisna

Dried:
Sera Discus gold
Hikari Cichlid Excel
Tetra min
Frozen:
Adult artemia (Brine Shrimp)
Glassworm

Very important is strong biological and mechanical filtration.
Mechanical: Fluval U4+ 
Biological: DIY filter from 20 gallon tank:


----------



## jamntoast3

Harekrisna is pretty on point. you _can_ fit 6 in a 4-4.5 foot tank but they would do much better in a 6 foot. i have 8 in my 125 and its a little crowded. 6 would be pretty ok. if you got yourself a 150 it would be even better and give you a little bit of room for some other tank mates. are you adding the bolivians to this planned tank as well?


----------



## halffrozen

My current tank is a standard 75gal

It houses:
12 Bolivian Rams 2"
6 Geo. Red head Tapajos 2"
3 Roselines 3"
1 Snowball Pleco 2"

Have a AC110 and a Eheim 2217 for filtration
200W heater(don't use it though as my houses internal temp is a year round 79 degrees
Finnex 24/7 Planted+ LED light

I'm looking to upgrade the whole tank to a larger one, but as I mentioned, I think I have some time, and while I would LOVE to get a 6' tank right now, I'm not sure I actually have to at this point.


----------



## Harekrisna

Mine red heads were growing slowly, you have a lot of time. You can buy new tank as Christmas present. 
I had 6 1.5" in the beginning, but I lost 3 for unknown reasons.


----------



## jamntoast3

Yea you have some time. I used to keep mine in a 90g and started with 6. They did fairly well in there for a year or so. When they would spawn the weaker Ines would get pushed off in the corners. In the 125 the have a bit more running room. Even though it seems they all try to hang out in the same areas anyway and are still chasing each other all the time. Here's my tank  I have it filtered with an fx6


----------



## illy-d

I had 6 adult Tapajos in a 75. It was too small a tank. A 6 foot tank is ideal. Jamntoasts tank looks like an absolutely perfect home for Tapajos. It's possible to have plants with the Geos, but if you're using rooted plants like Val or swords you need to let the plants establish themselves first.

If you add a couple of smooth river rocks (decent size) in each back corner, it will give the Geos a place to spawn. You can arrange the hard scape to create some territories, which spawning Geos will appreciate (when they're not spawning, they're very social and don't really establish territories like some other cichlids)


----------



## jamntoast3

illy-d said:


> I had 6 adult Tapajos in a 75. It was too small a tank. A 6 foot tank is ideal. Jamntoasts tank looks like an absolutely perfect home for Tapajos.


Thanks :thumb: I miss this group. I think I had 8 in the 125 at that time. I found the #1 secret to red heads getting along is tons of caves/driftwood. At least 1 cave for each pair and a couple extra caves so a female can hide out if her man is mean.


----------

